# Visiting Paris in May



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Would be very grateful for any info on good sites close enough to Paris to commute in to centre , would prefer personal recommendations


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

We stayed at Camping Beau Village, south of Paris in March and again a couple of weeks ago.

The train fare from the local station to the Eiffel tower is 14 euro return, but that includes day Metro and bus travel, so you can really cover some ground and get to the Sacre Couer etc.

We will return again as it is also a good stop over en route to Spain.

Russell

PS - toll free journey too!

Details of the site on my blog page here


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Great timing Baza,

We booked a ferry to cherbourg at 23.55 last night, and my wifes first reaction was PARIS!!!

I like wild camping round the coast and mountains and generally dislike cities and people.

Not sure if I am antisocial or just getting old and grumpy, but I shall have to comply with 'the plan' 

we will be in France from 29th April for about three weeks so will watch for you.

Russell 

thanks for the recommendation, any other sites or tips on were to go/not go welcomed.

Davy


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Great timing Baza,
> 
> We booked a ferry to cherbourg at 23.55 last night, and my wifes first reaction was PARIS!!!
> 
> ...


We are going out on the 10-05-12 till 27-05 -12 will look out for you 
Russells recomendation look OK ,have started researching :?

PS the wife doesn't know about Paris ,its a bit of a romantic surprise for our anniversary, ( your never too old)


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent you old romantic. :wink: 

Our anniv is end of May so we shall be safely home. Can't be doing with that soppy stuff :lol: 

People often ask me how long we have been married and i tell them.


I have had 5 great years of marriage........ and 25 average ones  

Any way enjoy your trip, We will only start research in the new year so will poss swop tips in the new year.

All the best.

Davy


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Excellent you old romantic. :wink:
> 
> Our anniv is end of May so we shall be safely home. Can't be doing with that soppy stuff :lol:
> 
> ...


Just in case she logs on , we have had 34 great years ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

:wink: :wink:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We have stopped at maissons laffitte nice suburb with a train station into Paris 10 mis walk way and a good supermarket in the main part a well as good eateries and bars, the site is a bit naff though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

There are other sites in Paris, but we really liked Beau Village for it's location and VERY warm toilet/shower block! You could stay closer at Bois de Boulogne but they wanted 38 euro per night, plus another 38 for being a tag axle!

The train fare is about 7 euro return or 14 euro including day pass on the Metro/buses from the station close to Camping Beau Village.

The train will drop you at the Eiffel Tower, start your tour there. Then walk to the Pont D'Alma (Diana/accident) and cross over. Take a trip on the Bateaux Mouches boats - better than Bateaux Parisien in my opinion.

Tube then to the Arc De Triomphe, then another Metro to the Sacre Couer/Moulin Rouge. Come back to the Arc de Triomphe, walk the Champs Elysees and walk/tube to Notre Dame etc.

Another tip is to visit the Montparnasse Tower - Google it as I have no weblink.

We also enjoyed the big wheel in November - Paris looked lovely from above in the dark.

Calais to Paris toll free is on my blog and is easy.

Last year, we took the motorhome into the city centre and parked outside Bateaux Mouches, after asking first, and of course, going on the boats.

If you go up the Eiffel Tower, you will be searched first. Canned pop is not allowed. We hid ours under some bushes and collected it later. FREE public toilets near the tower.

We took a packed luch form the motorhome as we were on a budget trip. Nothing is cheap in Paris, except McDonalds!

Russell


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We stayed at Huttopia Versailles at Easter this year.

Quite a nice site a bit expensive - about €32 a night with hookup.

It was a bit like a New Forest site with uneven pitches among the trees in a forest, but it felt a secure site.

There is an RER train to Paris about 15 minutes walk away at Porchefontaine and the day ticket was about €12.50 each. Unfortunately its an unmanned railway station with a ticket machine that only takes cards so there was a bit of a queue   Journey time is about 20 minutes to the Eiffel Tower.

You can get the train one stop to Versailles Rive Gauche or walk to the palace in about 40 minutes.

We used some Tesco Reward vouchers for tickets up the Montparnasse Tower, an ugly office block but with terrific views across Paris and much less busy, and also for a Seine boat trip on a small bateau. 

Steve


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Paris*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are other sites in Paris, but we really liked Beau Village for it's location and VERY warm toilet/shower block! You could stay closer at Bois de Boulogne but they wanted 38 euro per night, plus another 38 for being a tag axle!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your great advice Russell , I am starting to compile a good itinerary , keep it coming :wink: all very much appreciated


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> Would be very grateful for any info on good sites close enough to Paris to commute in to centre , would prefer personal recommendations


Try this link. Basic but good within five or ten minutes walk to the Versailles Gardens.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1602

Terry


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Paris*

Go for the best site in the best location. Right in the centre.
Free bus to and from the metro/bus service 5 mins from central paris.
"bois de boulogne"
We have stayed here twice and recommend it. great location for Paris and all the sites. friendly staff and good pitches safe pitches for the MH.
http://www.campingparis.fr/index.php
Peter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm with Curtisden on this, Camping Paris (Bois de Bologne) is a really good site, I have used this site for over 15 years on and off, some of the facilities are a little tired now, but the location certainly makes up for that.

If you decide to stay in town for a nice meal, or a show, and its late, a taxi is very reasonable to the site.

If you are on an outlying site and need to use the train, you always have to be mindful of the time.

In my opinion, I want to enjoy my stay and not be clock watching to ensure I catch a train back to MH.

Steve


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Paris*



Curtisden said:


> Go for the best site in the best location. Right in the centre.
> Free bus to and from the metro/bus service 5 mins from central paris.
> "bois de boulogne"
> We have stayed here twice and recommend it. great location for Paris and all the sites. friendly staff and good pitches safe pitches for the MH.
> ...


Everything looks good about this site ,but not impressed with the 30 euro charge for my twin axle :x


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*paris campsite*

we used the acsi site at maisons laffitte. quiet spot , tem min to tube station( get a week pass which covers all trains and tubes and is sooooooeasy to use


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We have also stopped at huttoppia and it was okay better toilet blocks than those at maissons laffitte. and again easy train into Paris. we used the Battobus on the river to get around very good value.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

The last train to the station near Camping Beau Village is after mid night, so you can stay our late.

The price just put me off Bois de Boulogne.

Russell


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Paris*



Rapide561 said:


> The last train to the station near Camping Beau Village is after mid night, so you can stay our late.
> 
> The price just put me off Bois de Boulogne.
> 
> Russell


Ahh I remember midnight from my youth ,now a days the only midnight I see is if I get out of bed for a call of nature :lol: :lol: :lol: and her indoors struggles to stay awke past 10 o'clock :wink: :wink:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Baza.

And you had the nerve to tell me you were going for a romantic Anniversary!!!  

For a while you were making me feel guilty.  

Davy


----------

